# devd doesn't work in daemon mode



## Ajax (Feb 14, 2013)

Since upgrading from 8.2 to 9.1-REL I got a problem with devd â€” it doesn't work being run as a daemon!
But once I run it in a foreground as`% devd -d` it works! Any ideas what/where to check?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2013)

You don't need to enable it. It runs automatically.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 14, 2013)

Well, it does not. I mean process devd is among running but if it happens automatically upon boot or via `% service devd start` it does not handle devices. Currently I've to keep it running as `% screen -d -m devd -d` and this is what make a problem which I'd like to solve.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2013)

How did you upgrade to 9.1? If you did a source upgrade, did you run mergemaster(8)?


----------



## Ajax (Feb 14, 2013)

Did it via freebsd-update so most probably it was about mergemaster. But config is correct, I checked it. Moreover if it works being run manually why wouldn't it work being run as a daemon? I think this is just about some environment variable or so but can't find where to dig for.


----------

